# Testicles?



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Do any of you feed testicles? I went to an ethnic market today, and I ended up buying two lamb testicles. Probably the weirdest thing I've had to handle so far. 

Are there any benefits to feeding these? I would guess no, and I guess that they are just a meal like any other. I do wonder however, what do they actually contain? I mean, is it a lot of fat or something else? The texture sure is weird...

I'm going to feed a piece of a testicle tomorrow with some bone-in lamb, and hopefully it will go well. I really hope my boy will like it!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww! I got offered bull's once. I honestly couldn't do it. LOL.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ewww!! That's not exactly what I was expecting it to look like.... Kudos to you for feeding it, though! Not sure if I could do it...


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

These really are pushing it a bit, since I hate the texture. It grosses me out a bit, but not by much, since I hardly get grossed out by things like this.

I was really close to buying a lamb head today... I decided not to though. Maybe next time! :biggrin:


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

mandy and Casey get beef testicles all the time. These are a favourite for both of them.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

...Okay... Seeing the one cut open made me cringe.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> ...Okay... Seeing the one cut open made me cringe.


Ow, you beat me to it, thats what I was going to say! Blow it, I'll say it anyway.
Bet there's a few guys cringing right now :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks good to me and I'm sure the dogs will love...............................LOL


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Come on people, never had Rocky Mountain Oysters or Lamb Fries before?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SamWu1 said:


> Come on people, never had Rocky Mountain Oysters or Lamb Fries before?


I have. I've just never had the... er... pleasure??? 

For some reason, I just really thought they'd look much different.

So what ARE they considered to be? Muscle? Fat? ORGAN?:wink: Sorry. I couldn't resist. But seriously? What ARE they like?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> Come on people, never had Rocky Mountain Oysters or Lamb Fries before?


No, I never have, and never will. I would cringe all through the meal.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Of course my dog didn't want it.  I'm going to keep offering it. He didn't even try it! Stupid dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Of course my dog didn't want it.  I'm going to keep offering it. He didn't even try it! Stupid dog.


but you do have the cutest dog, really....when my dogs have trouble with texture, i freeze...try giving it to them semi frozen....see how that goes...

if he doesn't want them, fry them up with some onions and have a meal. : )

they are quite tasty, although i've only had rocky mountain oysters...haven't had lamb fries yet....


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

magicre said:


> but you do have the cutest dog, really....when my dogs have trouble with texture, i freeze...try giving it to them semi frozen....see how that goes...


Thank you!

Hm, I have tried feeding things like fish frozen, but he still doesn't eat it. It is worth a try though. I have managed to get him to eat stuff by cooking it slightly, and I ended up trying it with the testicle, and eventually he ate it. Going to try feeding it frozen the next time. If cooking it is what it takes to get him to eat something (like kidney) then that is what I will have to do. I pour some boiling water over it for a couple of seconds, and that usually does the trick.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hm, I have tried feeding things like fish frozen, but he still doesn't eat it. It is worth a try though. I have managed to get him to eat stuff by cooking it slightly, and I ended up trying it with the testicle, and eventually he ate it. Going to try feeding it frozen the next time. If cooking it is what it takes to get him to eat something (like kidney) then that is what I will have to do. I pour some boiling water over it for a couple of seconds, and that usually does the trick.


there is a show on television in the states called 'mike and molly'...there is a dog on that show who reminds me of yours...although yours is probably the cutest. is he a particular breed? or a combination? 

i would imagine that testicle has nutrients, just as uterus does...

for male humans, eating testicles and eating the penis of animals is supposed to help with virility. 

just as eating female organs, such as ovaries and fertilised eggs and uterus is supposed to keep females young....

but the latter has lost popularity with the introduction of synthetic hormones...personally, i think the synthetics should be trashed and let's have a barbecue of organs..


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

magicre said:


> there is a show on television in the states called 'mike and molly'...there is a dog on that show who reminds me of yours...although yours is probably the cutest. is he a particular breed? or a combination?


He is a border terrier, which is actually a quite common breed here in Sweden. :smile:


----------

